# "Vorschläge" für Input-Felder verbieten



## madnora (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mir mein eigenes Vokabelprogramm programmiert und jetzt das Problem, dass ich für die Übersetzungen immer Vorschläge für das jeweilige Input-Feld bekomme!

Wie kann ich diese Vorschläge, die immer das schon einmal eingetragene zeigen, für die Input-Felder verbieten

Liebe grüße,
Nora


----------



## Gumbo (3. Juni 2004)

Das ist eine browserspezifische Einstellung:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;Zeit sparen mit der Funktion "AutoVervollständigen"


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juni 2004)

Dafür gibts für den IE das Attribut "autocomplete"....

```
<input type="text"autocomplete="off">
```
 ....und nix wird mehr vervollständigt


----------

